# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Uloga edukacije o dojenju

## ivana zg

Nadam se da sam temu stavila na pravo mjesto, jer mi treba vaše mišljenje i prvenstveno pomoć, ali i iskustva.
Pišem diplomski na temu dojenja i zapela sam na dijelu o educiranju zdravstvenih djelatnika.
Literatura ako i postoji meni nije dostupna, a na internetu sam naišla na svega par informacija kako se zdrastveno osoblje u bolnicama-rodilištima Prijetelj djece, educira na "nekom" 20-satnom tečaju. 

Nigdje ne piše;
 - je li taj tečaj obvezan ili dobrovoljan 
- tko ga provodi, 
- da li se na njemu educiraju samo zdrastveni radnici u rodilištima ili možda patronažne sestre
- udruga primalja provodi tečajeve ali oet neznam jesu li dobrovoljni ili obvezni
- bilo je tečajeva trodnevnih u Splitu koji su se plačali, ali predpostavljam da sudionici tamo isto idu dobrovoljno
- da li se svih 10 točaka u blonicama Prijatelji djece provode kako treba nadzire i ocjenjuje kako sam ja shvatila samo osoblje i radnici bolnice nije li to malo apsurdno?
- UNICEF samo potiče akcije ali koliko se meni čini "njihovi zaposlenici" ništa ne provode ni kontroliraju, već je to na razno raznim udrugama i građanskim inicijativama , ili sam u krivu?
- imaju li ti polaznici tečajeva npr. u rodilištima ikakav "papir" da su taj tečaj i odslušali- a ako je to na dobrovoljnoj bazi, kako onda netko tko nije prošao edukaciju može raditi s bebama i rodiljama u bolnicama Prijatelj djece?
- postoji li kakav zakon koji zdrastvene djelatnike osobito patronažu, primalje i pedijatre obvezuje na edukacijo o dojenju?
- tko drž i kontrolira edukaciju trudnica na trudničkim tečajevima po pitanju dojenja
-postoje li statistike o tome (osim onih općepoznatih koje imam u brojkama) koje majke i zašto najčešće odustaju od dojenja,npr. samohrane, ovisno o stupnju obrazovanja itd.
-kako to funkcionira u Svijetu ili EU kad je "zakon" o edukaciji o dojenju zdrastvenih djelatnika u pitanju

Evo još mi je ovaj dio ostao za napisati, a pravih informacija s terena nemam, neznam koga da kontaktiram, ministarstvo zdravstva, udruge, rodilišta?????

6.  ULOGA EDUKACIJE O DOJENJU 

6.1. Educiranost zdravstvenog osoblja o dojenju
6.2. Edukacija majki o dojenju
6.3. Stavovi o dojenju

7. PROMICANJE DOJENJA U REPUBLICI HRVATSKOJ

7.1. Rodilište- prijatelj djece
7.2. Uloga pedijatara i patronažnih sestara
7.3. Grupe za potporu dojenja
7.4. Udruge koje promiču dojenje  
7.5. Dojenje u teoriji i provedba u praksi

8. PROMICANJE DOJENJA U PREDŠKOLSKOJ USTANOVI

Zahvaljujem od srca na bilo kakvoj pomoći!

----------


## ivana zg

ispravak netočnog navoda- koristila sam riječ bolnica Prijatelj djece a mislila sam na Rodilišta-prijatelj djece....

sva vaša iskustva ili podaci koji su vezani uz povećani postotak dojenja u RH a koji je isključivo povezan s  edukacijom majki (trudnica, dojilja itd) i zdrastvenih djelatnika, dobro je došao

Hvala

----------


## ivana zg

još se jednom ispričavam ako sam stavila temu na krivo mjesto, pošto vidim da se ovdje samo raspravlja o Pravilniku-Kodu- molim admina da ju prebaci na općenito o dojenju i da mi netko od njih tko se razumije u problematiku edukacije o dojenju odgovori na moja pitanja-zahvaljujem unaprijed

----------


## ann-zgb

zdravstveno osoblje u RH se kontinuirano educira/bez toga ne bi imali licence za rad.edukacije su ceste i za veca predavanja,koja su skuplja,zdr ustanova placa kotizaciju za svoje djelatnike.obicno ide odreden broj,te se poslije na sastanku bitne info prenesu onima koji nisu osobno prosli edukaciju.rodine mlijecne konferencije su izvrstan izvor najnovijih saznanja o dojenju.
obzirom da sam prilicno davno radila slican dipl-kad smo jos bili *u pelenama*  :Smile:  s dojenjem,nazalost/znam da je sada edukacija puno dostupnija i opširnija nego tada.
podatke o broju dojene djece ima patronaza-konkretna evidencija,radi se mislim od 2008.ankete o dojenju/povratne info od majki za rodiliste isto radi patronaza-slucajnim odabirom majke ispune anketu 6 mj nakon poroda,ispunjene se vrate u rodiliste
da sad ne duzim,jer toga ima puno,kontaktirajte na pp -ovisi kolko ima vremena do obrane rada.sretno!

----------


## ivana zg

> zdravstveno osoblje u RH se kontinuirano educira/bez toga ne bi imali licence za rad.edukacije su ceste i za veca predavanja,koja su skuplja,zdr ustanova placa kotizaciju za svoje djelatnike.obicno ide odreden broj,te se poslije na sastanku bitne info prenesu onima koji nisu osobno prosli edukaciju.rodine mlijecne konferencije su izvrstan izvor najnovijih saznanja o dojenju.
> obzirom da sam prilicno davno radila slican dipl-kad smo jos bili *u pelenama*  s dojenjem,nazalost/znam da je sada edukacija puno dostupnija i opširnija nego tada.
> podatke o broju dojene djece ima patronaza-konkretna evidencija,radi se mislim od 2008.ankete o dojenju/povratne info od majki za rodiliste isto radi patronaza-slucajnim odabirom majke ispune anketu 6 mj nakon poroda,ispunjene se vrate u rodiliste
> da sad ne duzim,jer toga ima puno,kontaktirajte na pp -ovisi kolko ima vremena do obrane rada.sretno!



Zahvaljujem, javit ću Vam se i na p.p. kontaktirati UNICEF i bolnicu sv.Duh, mentoricu.....podatke o stopama dojenja u RH imam,mukotrpno i dugotrajno kopajući po internetu došla sam do njih, pa kad završim diplomski i obranim ga, rado ću te podatke podjeliti na stranicama ovoga foruma....

Znam da postojin literatura o edukaciji djelatnika ali do te literature se nemože u knjižnica ni knjižarama...možda na medicinskom fakultetu ili srednjim školama za sestrinstvo.......




> *Literatura:*
> Mr. sc. Anita Pavičić Bošnjak, dr. med : Program «Potpora zajednice dojenju«
> Pavičić Bošnjak A. Grupe za potporu dojenja- priručnik za voditeljice grupa
> Pavičić Bošnjak A, Grgurić J.Paediatar Croat 2007;51
> Vukšić V. Podatci Hrvatske udruge grupa za potporu dojenja 2009.

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.hcjz.hr/old/clanak.php?id=14278

----------


## ivana zg

Ovo edukacija u Splitu čini mi se ide svake godine,i to na medicinskom fakultetu, čini mi se da je ove godine ili prošle cijena bila 1500kn, nisam provjerila ali prošlih godina je bila pod "pokroviteljstvom" UNicefa i IBCL .... predavači su najčešće dr.Anita Pavičić Bošnjak, dr.Irena Zakarija Grković i glavi kordinator UNICE-fovog programa Rodilišta prijatelj djece , prof. dr.Josip Grgurić ..... a na okruglim stolovima koji su se znali održavati u Splitu- bile su i Rodine kordinatorice za dojenje,i to sve u povodu obilježavanja svjetskog tjedna dojenja u kolovozu.

Što je tema ovogodišnjeg 2012 svjetskog tjedna dojenja?

http://www.waba.org.my/
http://worldbreastfeedingweek.org/

----------


## ivana zg

> „Rodilište - prijatelj djece“ projekt je UNICEF-a i SZO u sklopu akcije _„Zajedno od početka“_ koji ima za cilj promicanje dojenja. Uz „10 koraka do uspješnog dojenja“ te poštivanje Međunarodnog pravilnika nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko, UNICEF je preporučio rodilištima edukaciju zdravstvenog i nezdravstvenog osoblja u 20-satnom tečaju koji bi trebao poticati rani kontakt djeteta s majkom „kožu na kožu“, prvi podoj odmah po porodu, 24 satni rooming-in, edukaciju majki o dojenju u antenatalnom i pomoć s dojenjem u postnatalnom razdoblju. Svaka ustanova koja se bavi pružanjem njege trudnicama i porodiljama i brine o novorođenčadi treba:_1. Imati ispisana pravila o dojenju o kojima se rutinski obavještava cjelokupno__zdravstveno osoblje.__2. Obučiti cjelokupno zdravstveno osoblje vještinama potrebnim za primjenu tih pravila.__3. Informirati sve trudnice o dobrobitima dojenja i dati im osnovne upute za dojenje.__4. Pomoći majkama da počnu dojiti unutar pola sata nakon rođenja djeteta. Staviti__novorođenče na majku da ostvare kontakt kožom na kožu odmah nakon rođenja__neprekinuto barem cijelog prvog sata života te poticati majke da prepoznaju kada su__njihove bebe spremne dojiti i da nude dojku ako treba.__5. Pokazati majkama kako se doji i kako da održe izlučivanje mlijeka, čak i ako su__odvojene od svoje dojenčadi.__6. Novorođenčadi ne davati nikakvu hranu ili piće već samo majčino mlijeko, osim ako to nije medicinski opravdano.__7. Primjenjivati zajednički boravak – omogućiti majkama i djeci da budu zajedno 24 sata dnevno.__8. Poticati majke da doje prema djetetovim potrebama.__9. Ne davati nikakve umjetne dudice ili dude-varalice djeci koja se doje.__10. Poticati osnivanje grupa za podršku dojenju i upućivati majke na njih prilikom__njihovog izlaska iz bolnice.[1], [2]_*7.2. Uloga pedijatara i patronažnih sestara*Pedijatri i patronažne sestre prvi su s kojima se rodilja susreće nakon izlaska iz rodilišta. Njihovi stavovi, savjeti i potpora  kod dojenja mogu biti odlučujući u njezinoj odluci da doji.Patronažne sestre one su koje trudnice i majke upućuju  u rad grupa za potporu dojenja te im prve pružaju informacije i pomoć u brizi oko dojenčeta i problemima s dojenjem. U Hrvatskoj patronažne sestre imaju svoju Internet i Facebook stranicu- _Moja mala sovica_ gdje majke u svako doba mogu postavljati pitanja i dobiti odgovore. Ministarstvo zdravstva i socijalne skrbi podržalo je njihov projekt dijeljenja priručnika _Moji prvi dani_, te rusaka s darovima sponzora koji nisu u suprotnosti s promicanjem dojenja.U Hrvatskoj su 2011. godine u povodu Međunarodnog tjedna dojenja,  Ministarstvo zdravstva i socijalne skrbi i UNCEF razvili program promicanja dojenja u primarnoj zdravstvenoj zaštiti nazvan „Savjetovalište za djecu – prijatelji dojenja“.Nakon ocjenjivanja pedijatrijskih ordinacija u Republici Hrvatskoj 2011. godine, 7 pedijatrijskih i jedna ordinacija opće medicine zaslužila je ovu titulu._ Definirani su slijedeći koraci koje treba ispuniti da se postigne određena razina kvalitete liječničke ordinacije koja podupire dojenje:__1. Imati pisana pravila o dojenju dostupna svom zdravstvenom i nezdravstvenom osoblju koje skrbi o majkama i djeci.__2. Osoblje koje skrbi o majkama i djeci podučiti u znanju i vještinama potrebnim za poticanje dojenja.__3. Sudjelovati u potpori i edukaciji trudnica o dojenju.__4. Podučiti majke kako se doji i održava mliječnost dojki (laktacija).__5. Zalagati se za isključivo dojenje tijekom prvih šest mjeseci. Nakon uvođenja prehrane drugim namirnicama, podupirati nastavak dojenja do dvije godine života, odnosno tako dugo dok majka i dijete to žele.__6. Imati prostor savjetovališta koji je ugodan majci i djetetu.__7. Podupirati osnivanje grupa za potporu dojenja i upućivati majke na njih.__8. Osigurati suradnju i komunikaciju među zdravstvenim djelatnicima koji skrbe majkama  i djeci u prenatalnoj skrbi, rodilištima, bolničkim odjelima i ustanovama primarne zdravstvene zaštite.__9. Poticati aktivnosti potpore i promicanja dojenja u lokalnoj zajednici.__10. Pridržavati se svih odredba Međunarodnog pravilnika o načinu marketinga i prodaje nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko.[3]_*5.3. Grupe za potporu dojenju*1956. godine u SAD je osnovana je prva grupa za potporu dojenja u svijetu, La Leche League (LLL) čiji su model u skladu s društvom u kojem žive „kopirale“ mnoge zemlje. U Hrvatskoj su se grupe za potporu dojenju (GPD) počele osnivati na inicijativu SZO i UNICEFA između 1993.-1995. godine vezano uz program „Rodilišta - prijatelj djece“. Između 1998. i 2000. godine u Hrvatskoj je osnovano 132 grupe. Grupe se ponovno aktivnije osnivaju od 2007. godine od kada se u Hrvatskoj ponovno provodi UNICEF-ov program „Rodilište – prijatelj djece“. Danas u Hrvatskoj djeluje 129 grupa.[4]Grupu osniva patronažna sestra koja je uz majku laika, voditeljica grupe. Grupe su spoj iskustva majki dojilja i medicinskog znanja patronažnih sestara tako da majke u njima dobivaju informacije, emocionalnu potporu, savjete te izmjenjuju iskustva s ostalim majkama.[5]*5.4. Udruge koje promiču dojenje*Hrvatska udruga grupa  za potporu dojenju HUGPD osnovana je 07.12. 2000 godine. s ciljem osnivanje grupa za potporu dojenju, suradnji s savjetovalištima za trudnice , zdravstvenim i socijalnim službama, te promicanju dojenja u medijima.Udruga Roda, Hrvatska udruga IBCLC savjetnica za dojenje, Hrvatska udruga medicinskih sestara, Hrvatska udruga primalja, Hrvatsko katoličko društvo medicinskih sestara, Klubovi trudnica, Udruga za obitelj i roditeljstvo Izvor, tek su neke od udruga promicatelja dojenja u Hrvatskoj. 
> [1]Grgurić J, Pavičić Bošnjak A, Stanojević M, Zakanj Z, ur. Priručnik za provođenje  inicijative „Rodilište-prijatelj djece“. Zagreb: UNICEF Ured za Hrvatsku; 2007. 14 Pavičić Bošnjak A, Grgurić J. Provođenje inicijative za “Rodilište-prijatelje djece” u Hrvatskoj/ Baby FriendlyHospital Initiative in Croatia. Zbornik radova VII. Simpozija o dojenju in laktaciji z međunarodno udeležbo “Dojenje-presegamo omejitve časa in prostora/Breastfeeding-beyond time and space limitis”, Laško, Slovenia, 7.-8.10.2011., str. 37-42.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [3] Pavičić Bošnjak A, Grgurić J. Provođenje inicijative za “Rodilište-prijatelje djece” u Hrvatskoj/ Baby Friendly Hospital Initiative in Croatia. Zbornik radova VII. Simpozija o dojenju in laktaciji z međunarodno udeležbo “Dojenje-presegamo omejitve časa in prostora/Breastfeeding-beyond time and space limitis”, Laško, Slovenia, 7.-8.10.2011., str. 37-42.
> ...


 ...

----------


## t*i*n*a

Pozdrav...Ivana ja imam sličan problem,pa me interesira sto si napisala u diplomskom na taj dio? Di si pronašla literaturu. I ako ti nije problem da mi pošalješ diplomski da vidim? Ako si za javi,pa ostavim mail

----------


## penny

ivana, kako je prosao diplomski?  :Smile: 

vezano za koji studij si ga pisala?

----------

